# Grouse Tail plaque?



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I am lookin to buy or get some plans for a grouse tail plaque. I have a few tails i would like to put on the wall like a turkey fan but i haven't seen something like that for grouse tails.

I know i seen someone on here who made one or possibly had them for sale. Any help would be appreciated!!!

Jeremy


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

www.mckenzietaxidermy.com (may or may not deal with a non licensed taxidermist) have a whole line up of wood panels.

www.*VanDykes*Taxidermy.com (Sister company to Cabelas) Will deal with just about anyone with money. Expect possible delays for being a one time consumer. Tons of stuff..not my first choice for mannikin's. Have panels as well.

Or you can try Micheal's Crafts...lots of stuff there that I use on a regular basis.

Hope that helped.

Mitch


----------

